# What are the Hidden Object games?



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I have several but most are really for iphone and don't look as good on ipad. The ones I have for ipad are Amazon, Herod's (something) and Unicorn Castle. Does anyone know of anymore? 

Melissa


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I haven't tried any besides Amazon, but just typing "hidden object" in the App store brought up two pages worth of iPad games.  I'll have to take a closer look myself!

I spoke with a rep at Big Fish Games last week, and they are working on additional games that will be sized for the iPad rather than just iPhone based.  No timetable yet though.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love hidden object games, but the ones that don't also involve a mystery... I found some good ones for my computer called dream day house, and wedding that were pretty fun. However most weren't available for Macs. I had a Sunnyiville Yard Sale one for my iPhone, it was fun but disappeared when I did my last update, so did my bookworm game. 

Can I get those back without buying them again? If not I will wait and buy the bookworm one when I get my iPad.

I would also be interested in any good, simple hidden object recommendations?


----------

